# Hoyt vtec evaluation



## Dave2

Anyone have a hoyt vtec that they would mind evaluating for me, am about to buy one and would like some heads up on its overall performance as a hunting bow. thanks in advance


----------



## buck12345

if your talkin about the hoyt vipertec then i can give you an evaluation. one of my relatives has the same bow. he uses it for hunting. ive shot it and it is truly a greeat bow. i swear that his setup is the quietest bow ive ever seen. it has no shock, its got decent speed and is one of hoyts shortest axle to axle bows. at only 32 inches it is also great for being in a tree stand.

AWESOME HUNTING RIG

if you have any questions just shoot me a pm

thanks, nick


----------



## Dave2

talking about vtec, not vipertec, thanks, Dave


----------



## cindyw

*vtec*

excellent bow owned one for the last 2 years.A little more hand shock than parralel limb bows but that realy amounts to nothing more than feel.vtec is tac driving accurate,quiet and has good speed you wont go wrong.


----------



## j3dgu

I owned a 05 and an 06 Vtec (sold 06 to get Vectrix). Great bow and is a tack driver. Change the factory strings if you are to get one. Put on quality custom strings because the stock strings just never settled. Smooth draw but not as smooth as my Vectrix. I get 276 fps with 380gn hunting arrow @ 62# 28.5 in w/ the Vtec.


----------



## Dave2

I should get my 05 Vtec the first of next week and make my own evaluation of the bow, it will for the most part be my hunting bow, i have purchased a new 6 arrow Hoyt duralite quiver for it and also a quicktune 3000 rest, will shoot it for a week or so and then will put my evaluation on here, thanks everyone, Dave


----------



## j3dgu

Dave2 said:


> I should get my 05 Vtec the first of next week and make my own evaluation of the bow, it will for the most part be my hunting bow, i have purchased a new 6 arrow Hoyt duralite quiver for it and also a quicktune 3000 rest, will shoot it for a week or so and then will put my evaluation on here, thanks everyone, Dave


Before you shoot the bow check to see if it is to spec. Follow the hoyt tune charts for AtA and BH. You setup is almost exactly like mine. Hoyt quiver and nap qt 3000 rest and s-coil. Keep us posted on your progress and congrats!


----------



## Dave2

Got the Vtec, put the hoyt quiver on, also Cobra Sidewinder, Quicktune 3000 and Limb Saver Tranquilizer stabilizer, here is a pic:


----------



## silver_yummies

I love mine! First bow I have owned and couldnt be happier with its performance.


----------



## porkchopsandwic

Love my '05 Vtec. I love the two piece quiver. I need to get one. Replace the factory strings and it'll be great!


----------



## slabtown

Last October I shot something like 8 different bows and bought a Vtec. I got a good deal and it shot as well as any of them. It did have some more hand shot than the others, but I am not convinced a little hand shock is such a big deal and a stabilizer reduced it. I got it tuned up per Javi's method but had a bit of trouble eliminating a slight high and right tear. After a little tinkering, it now shoot bare shafts with fletched shafts at 30 yards. I have heard that some others have had some trouble tuning theirs, but that can be said of many bows. Part of the problem i had was me - I was torquing the bow. I put on side plates and that helped a lot. I love the bow and would buy another. BTW - I used my last bow for about ten years and gave a lot of consideration to this purchase. 

In short, I would say if you don't mind doing a little tuning and tinkering, go for it - it's great bow. If you don't like tinkering, maybe think it over some more. Just my $0.02.


----------



## stevojMN

I own a lot of bows. I have an 05 Vtec. This one FEELS excellent at full draw, meaning it holds in my hand very well. Better than most of my favorite bows. (including Mathews bows). This results in some great groups too.


----------



## jzc

i have a 05 vtec it is the best bow i have ever owned. and in the last year i have had a trykon, vectrix and a bowtech triby but i keep going back to the vtec. no regrets here.:wink:


----------



## Dave2

Thanks for all the replies guys, I am so ready for bow season, it is sighted in out to 40 and the broadheads are humming.


----------

